# Making wood flowers with Ebook "Forever Flowers""



## JerrySats

They look great ,how fragile are they when your finished with them ? You third picture looks realistic with those twigs and things.


----------



## Bob Collins

Jerry, Flowers are like live flowers and petals can be knocked off but with the wooden flowers a bit of superglue and it is back on. I have other styles in my projects.

Bob.


----------



## firecaster

Thanks for the info.


----------



## briandh

I just love the flowers how do you get copy of the ebook Forever Flowers I would love to have a go as I am near hazel woods.


----------



## Bob Collins

G'day Briandh, if you send an email to [email protected] she has the ebook Forever Flowers.
Her web page is http://cathykrumrei.com. She is also on my friends list on L.J's so you might get in touch with her via there. I'll let her know you are interested. Enjoy.


----------



## Bob Collins

G'day Briandh, The e'book Forever Flowers can be obtained from Cathy Krumrei a member of L.J's.
Her web page is http://cathykrumrei.com also she is on my L.J's friends list is you want to send a message that way. Enjoy, you will have some fun. Sorry for the repeat, didn't think the first printed.


----------



## briandh

Thanks for info Bob have now got copy and had my first go today they are addictive will post when I finish them.


----------

